# BBS center caps for stock GLI RC's?



## Red MK4_GLI (Dec 25, 2007)

What do you got for me? Before anyone says it, I did a search on here, and on google. Did I find a lot of information? Yes. Does that lead me to believe that this thread is beating a dead horse? Yes. Did I find what I was looking for? Unfortunately not.








I dont want to replace the whole center cap, and I dont want the kind that screw in. I want the kind that pop in and leave the lug nuts exposed. Show me pictures of my options, and if someone has a website that I can buy them from (besides tirerack, because Id like to see what Im getting before I buy) that would be awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I really like the Carbon Fiber ones. Someone was selling a set on here for $25 a few days ago, and I emailed him to ask if he still had them for sale, and he ended up selling them like 5 hours later, never got back to me or anything








I know there was a website that you can buy a whole bunch of BBS center caps from, but I cant find it. Also, what style and size do I need for the stock RC's?

_Modified by Red MK4_GLI at 5:43 PM 5-7-2008_


_Modified by Red MK4_GLI at 5:44 PM 5-7-2008_


----------



## Red MK4_GLI (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: BBS center caps for stock GLI RC's? (Red MK4_GLI)*

No one? No one has pics of BBS center caps on a GLI with stock RC's? No one knows a website that you can buy BBS center caps?


----------



## Dippin'Dub (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: BBS center caps for stock GLI RC's? (Red MK4_GLI)*

Dude I had the same issue... was really like beating my head against the wall.








Tirerack carries them, but its really hard to get them to get back to you about it. Supossedly there is some dude named Doc that can hook you up there. He never bothered to call me back though so they lost my buisness.








However They have everything you need at Purems.com, to include chrome, black and the carbon fiber look, or even red to match your dub. I personally suggest the chrome, i installed them in 5 minutes on my RC's and they look outstanding, they really set the wheels off and they look awesome when your wheels are spinning. I have a pic of them installed somewere if you really want to see it I can show you.
these are the ones you want when you get to the cart on purems:
0924486 70mm 64mm C - you can choose the color obviously
Good luck bro! spread the word lol


----------



## Dippin'Dub (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: BBS center caps for stock GLI RC's? (Dippin'Dub)*

hey i was looking at your profile... your civ contract SF? thats funny **** I'm Air Force Security Forces.


----------



## Red MK4_GLI (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: BBS center caps for stock GLI RC's? (Dippin'Dub)*

What base are you stationed at? Are you civilian or active duty?
^^Thanks for the info. Ill definitely check it out.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: BBS center caps for stock GLI RC's? (Dippin'Dub)*

I am here, but did not get your message (email?). Give me a call !
If the caps are 70mm in diameter, then 
Polished caps are $ 20
Carbon Fiber are $ 13
Black w/ silver letters are $ 13
If they are 80mm in diameter, then
Polished caps are $16
Carbon fiber are $ 24
Figure around $9 shipping for a set.



_Modified by [email protected] at 5:57 PM 5-8-2008_


----------



## Red MK4_GLI (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: BBS center caps for stock GLI RC's? ([email protected])*

Which ones do I need for stock RC's on a GLI?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: BBS center caps for stock GLI RC's? (Red MK4_GLI)*

Should be the 80mm (3.15" diameter), but you may want to double check


----------



## connvw (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: BBS center caps for stock GLI RC's? (Red MK4_GLI)*

Well i had the same prob. as you. You can get those center caps that pop in from a mitsubishi dealer. they are the center caps off of an evo MR. the pn is- mn184312. But when i called them up they quoted me at 30 something a cap. So then i called up BBS of America. It is the same C/F center caps P/N 09.24.467 for 18 bux a pop. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Justinburg (May 9, 2006)

*Re: BBS center caps for stock GLI RC's? ([email protected])*

Sent you an email, Doc...


----------



## drifleman (May 25, 2007)

*Re: BBS center caps for stock GLI RC's? (Justinburg)*

I just found out one of my RC's is bent and I am going to buy a replacement.
Seems that the site I am buying from has two different options on the finish/color: Reflecta Chrome and Hyper Silver.
Anyone have an idea which finish the stock RC's are?


----------



## ylwmeansgo (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: BBS center caps for stock GLI RC's? (drifleman)*

IF the RC's came stock on your jetta they're Hyper Silver only the 337 GTI's came with "Reflecta Chrome"


----------



## granmas 1.8t (Mar 21, 2008)

i will sell you mine for 60 shipped. i used these for a car show, and they have been sitting in my drawer since. I think these will look better on your GLI then my Silver Jetta.


----------



## spchurricane7 (Apr 2, 2010)

*BBS RC center caps*

I want some center caps too. How do i contact you [email protected]?


----------

